# Pre Amplificador Digital + PCB



## yoelmicro

Para los que deseen hacer algo fuera de lo común les propongo realicen este Pre Amplificador gobernado completamente digital. Realizado con una TDA7439 y un uC AT90S8515.

  El circuito propuesto controla todas las funciones de la TDA7439.
  4 líneas estéreos.
  Ganancias independientes para cada línea. 
  Volumen.
  Control de tonos. (Bajas, Medias y Altas.)
  Balance.

  El AT90S8515 controla un LCD de 20*2 para informaciónrmar las funciones en cada momento, lo cual ocurre por medio de (5)Sw, uno con la función de power, 2 con el volume y 2 con las funciones de control.
  También posee un Vúmetro calibrado logarítmicamente en dB que originalmente fue escrito por Ger langezaal y modificado lo necesario para que trabajase en dicho circuito, tiene también implementado control por mando a distancia y un delay para conectar las bocinas después de 3seg.

  Nota: Yo no utilizo el delay pues tengo funcionando un amplificador del tipo UcD.

  El arranque por default de dicho pre amplificador es guardado en la E2Prom interna del uC, lo cual indica que podrán modificar desde que programen por primera vez o después que hagan sus ajustes y manden a apagar el pre amplificador.


  Las variables que se guardan en la E2Prom si son diferentes al default siempre que se pulse el sw de power son:


   Line in, Bass, Middle y Treble.


  El volume máximo para power on es de -35dB pero este subirá desde -47dB a dicho valor cada 250ms y descenderá de donde este a -47dB para power off a la misma velocidad (Fader up & down).


  La tabla para la E2Prom es la siguiente:
   _______________________________________________________
! Line ! Gain_1 ! Gain_2 ! Gain_3 ! Gain_4 ! Bass ! Middle ! Treble !
_______________________________________________________

          Line
         Gain_1
         Gain_2
         Gain_3
         Gain_4
         Bass
         Middle
         Treble

  Dirección 0x00hex = (Line in) con valores de (0x00-0x03)
  0 = Línea 4…………………..3 = Línea 1

  Dirección 0x01hex a 0x04hex = (Gain) con valores de (0x00-0x0F)
  0 = 0dB……………………….0F = 30dB con saltos de 2dB por incremento.

  Dirección 0x05hex a 0x07hex = (Tone)
  0 = -14dB
  7 & F = 0dB
  8 = 14dB
  Con saltos de 2dB por incremento.

  Las 6 celdas siguientes son utilizadas por el uC para guardar la configuración del control remoto.


  Modo de operación:


  Pulsar Line (Sw) para cambiar de línea y después pulsar Setup/Enter (Sw) cuando ya tenga la deseada.
  Pulsar Setup/Enter (Sw) para entrar en modo de Ajuste.
  Aparecerá en el LCD “Bass Setup”. 
  Si desea modificar este parámetro pulsar de nuevo Setup/Enter (Sw) y variarlo con Up & Down (Sw), después de ajustado al valor deseado presionar Setup/Enter (Sw) para regresar al Menú.
  Para moverse por los sub menús solo bastara con presionar Up & Down (Sw) y repetir el proceso anterior para variar dicho sub menú.

  Los menús por los que podrán navegar son los siguientes:

  Bass Setup
  Middle Setup
  Treble Setup
  Balance Setup
  Exit Setup

  Para salir del Ajuste buscan Exit Setup y presionan Setup/Enter (Sw) y regresaran al Vúmetro que es lo que siempre estará ejecutándose en todo momento.

  También posee un menú oculto, que solo se podrá entrar si se sostiene Setup/Enter (Sw) mientras presionamos Power (Sw), claro esta con el pre amplificador apagado.
  Dicho menú es para modificar las ganancias de las entradas y configurar el control remoto.

  Por ahora el Firmware publicado no posee la función del control remoto, la cual está programada para protocolo propuesto por  PHILIPS llamado Rc5, pretendo hacer la subrutina de tal forma que podamos configurar el software memorizando el ID y las teclas que pulsen en el control.
  De esta forma podemos utilizar cualquier control que tengamos en casa regados y solo le hará caso a dicho control, la verdad es que lo tengo trabajando pero tiene todavía algunos bug y solo cuando los corrija publicare la versión final pues esta la considero Beta por no poseer dicho menú.

  Espero les sirva de algo este pequeño aporte.

  Desde ya gracias a todos en el foro.

  YoElMiCrO.


----------



## Tacatomon

Sugiero que se destaque, para que no se pierda el aporte y otros compañeros del foro lo puedan mejorar!!!.

Buen proyecto!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## lucalorito

Si no es mucho pedir: por que no pones que en el display aparezca el nombre de la entrada seleccionada arriba y abajo el nivel de volumen en db´s, y si se desea cambiar a vu-metro (¿nivel de previo)?


----------



## yoelmicro

Te comento....

Cuando le pulsas power on el LCD informa en la linea que se encuentra y luego
inicializa el vumetro despues de 5 segundos aproximadamente, si pulsas Vup/sw o Vdown/sw tambien informa el nivel en dB luego de 3 segundos aproxiamdamente vuelve al vumetro.

Lo tengo trabajando con un amplificador del tipo UcD y al verdad es que se escucha muy bien; A mi gusto fenomenal.
Ya estoy trabajando en lo del remoto para terminarlo pero no puedo probar las
subrutinas por que no lo tengo delante de mi, solo las estoy emulando en AVRStudio.

Gracias por el interes a este proyecto.


----------



## edmundo2009

orale excelente aporte y muy bien documentado felicidades y muchas gracias por el aporte


----------



## yoelmicro

Bueno les diré que ya tengo terminado casi el proyecto, dentro de unos días  publico la versión final del firmware. Ya esta incluye el control remoto, que termine utilizando protocolo propuesto por NEC y no el de Philips,el problema es que casi todos los IR de los DvD son NEC y como están por doquier termine utilizando este. Espero les sirva.


----------



## yoelmicro

Bueno, como les prometí aquí está la versión final del firmware para este proyecto.
  Les diré que el hardware sigue siendo el mismo, pero he hecho unas modificaciones en lo que respecta al software.
  De un principio las direcciones donde guardaba en la E2Prom la he corrido un lugar más, debido a un bug que poseen los micro controladores de ACMEL y este se basa en que mientras el uC se inicializa es posible que la primera dirección de la E2Prom pierda su valor original o quede corrupto dicho valor.
  Esto se traduce de la siguiente forma:

  0x00 = No usado (Debido al bug mencionado).
  0x01 = # de Línea de entrada (Ultima línea utilizada).
  0x02 = Ganancia de entrada de la línea #1. 
  0x03 = Ganancia de entrada de la línea #2.
  0x04 = Ganancia de entrada de la línea #3.
  0x05 = Ganancia de entrada de la línea #4.
  0x06 = Ganancia para las bajas frecuencias.
  0x07 = Ganancia para las medias frecuencias.
  0x08 = Ganancia para las altas frecuencias.

  Las siguientes direcciones en la E2Pron las utilizo para salvar la configuración del control remoto o mando a distancia, las mismas están constituidas por palabras (Word).

  0x09-0x0A = Dirección o ID del IR en cuestión.
  0x0B-0x0C = Comando asignado a Volume Up.
  0x0D-0x0E = Comando asignado a Volume Dwn.
  0x0F-0x10 = Comando asignado a Setup.
  0x11-0x12 = Comando asignado a Line.
  0x13-0x14 = Comando asignado a Power.

  Estas direcciones son meramente explicativas pues los valores los podrán variar a traves de los menús correspondientes y otros cada vez que el amplificador es apagado, siempre y cuando el contenido de las variables es diferente al guardado en la E2Prom. 

  Como dije este preamplificador posee un menú escondido para poder configurar las ganancias de las entradas y el mando a distancia (Control remoto).

  Con respecto a la ganancia solo se podrá ajustar la línea donde se encuentre el preamplificador al momento que fue apagado, esto indica que para ajustar cada entrada primero deberá ser seleccionada.

  Al acceder al menú de IR aparecerá en el display “Press (POWER)”, en ese instante podremos presionar la tecla que nos guste para dicha función; Acto seguido aparecerá “Press (SETUP)” y repetimos el proceso hasta completar las 5 funciones del preamplificador, terminando este con este mensaje en el LCD “Configuration oK” luego de aproximadamente 3 segundos este nos volverá a “REMOTE SELECTION”.

  Es importante destacar que el protocolo que utiliza es NEC, esto indica que si no cambia de un mensaje  para otro después de haber presionado le botón en el IR es posible que se trate de otro protocolo.

  Recuerden que para moverse dentro de cualquier menú se podrá hacer con los sw de (Vol Up & Vol Dwn); Para acceder a dicho menú así como para salir (Setup/Enter Sw).
  Yo particularmente emplee un LCD de 16*2Chrs y no el de 20*2Chars pues cuando me dispuse a realizar el frente de mi amplificador este casi no me dejaba espacio para los sw, de todas formas les dejo los dos firmwares uno para cada LCD.

  LCD_162.bin y LCD_162.hex para los LCD de 16*2 Chrs, así como LCD_202.bin y LCD_202.hex para el LCD de 20*2 Chrs.

  Con esto doy por terminado este proyecto, espero les sirva.
En estos dias les pongo unas fotos.
  Gracias a todos.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Yo personalmente quiero felicitarte por este proyecto!!!! 

Es un aporte espectacular! y esta muy bien desarrollado.

La verdad quedo a la espera de las fotos y tambien de que algun moderador destaque el mismo, no es un aporte para que quedeperdido en el foro.

Un abrazo y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## yoelmicro

Bueno Juan Jose gracias…
  Aquí le pongo unas fotos de mi amplificador a medio terminar..
  Gracias a todos….


----------



## mnicolau

Qué lindo proyecto che ... felicitaciones y gracias por el aporte.
Lo dijeron varios ya pero lo repito, estos temas con aportes deben destacarse! no pueden perderse junto con los demás temas con consultas. Hay que darles el lugar que se merecen a este tipo de temas y pedirles un poco más de organización a los señores moderadores 

Al final, aportes con pcb, explicaciones, fotos, comentarios de pruebas y soporte, tienen el mismo nivel que todos los demás que se abren constantemente. 

Saludos


----------



## HADES

Bueno felicitaciones tambien yo lo repito e insto feacientemente a los moderadores a que destaquen este proyecto de audio saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Tramposos, yo insistí primero!!!


----------



## yoelmicro

Gracias a todos en el foro por sus recomendaciones a que se destaque.


  Para los que decidan montar este proyecto, solo les diré que poco a poco tratare de ir mejorando más el firmware, este es funcional 100 por 100 pero podemos añadir otras características y entre todos mejorar las que están.


  Desde ya gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Juan Jose

yoelmicro dijo:


> Gracias a todos en el foro por sus recomendaciones a que se destaque.
> 
> 
> Para los que decidan montar este proyecto, solo les diré que poco a poco tratare de ir mejorando más el firmware, este es funcional 100 por 100 pero podemos añadir otras características y entre todos mejorar las que están.
> 
> 
> Desde ya gracias de nuevo.


 
Solo por curiosidad y es que estoy iniciando un curso de programacien en C y C++.
Puedes subir el codigo fuente en un txt para ver como esta desarrollado? sin compromisos.

Tengo en mente utilizar los modulos de potencia de philps con comunicacion I2C y todos necesitan de un micro que los gestione. Por ello inicie los cursos de digital nuevamente. 

Un saludos y felicitaciones nuevamente.
MUY BUEN PROYECTO.

Juan Jose


----------



## yoelmicro

En cuanto migre el fuente de ASM a Basic completamente se los subo
  pues la mayor parte de las subrutinas están escritas en ASM y otros pedazos en
  C y sin ningún comentario.


  Gracias.


----------



## yoelmicro

Bueno disculpen la demora, pero es que no dispongo de mucho tiempo.
  Aquí les dejo el fuente en BASIC para que lo puedan modificar a su antojo y tomen ideas de lo realizado, también he cambiado el tiempo de sampling a 64mS pues trabaja mejor el vúmetro; Al menos a la vista es una realidad pues el firmware anterior publicado hacia sampling a 128mS y para las altas frecuencias no eran apreciables por el vúmetro.
  Disculpen por no poner comentarios, es cuestión de tiempo; Pero si en algo les puedo ayudar me hacen saber.
  Gracias a todos por pedir que se destaque.


----------



## Dano

Ya que piden, se los dejo Sticky.

Saludos


----------



## Maxiled

disculpen mi ignorancia, pero no entendi lo del control remoto como hacerlo ?


----------



## yoelmicro

Es simple. 

  Solo tienes que sostener pulsado el Sw de SETUP y pulsar momentáneamente el Sw de POWER y entraras en el menú oculto del Pre Amplificador.
Luego con los Sw de Vol+ y Vol- buscas la opción que dice en el display REMOTE SELECTION y pulsas de nuevo Set Sw y te pondrá en  LCD este texto:
  Press POWER
  En ese instante pulsas el botón que quieras usar como Power en el Control Remoto y si el pre amplificador detecto bien el remoto pasara a otro mensaje.
  Press SET/ENT
  Sigues pulsando los botones que quieras utilizar para cada función hasta que te ponga el siguiente mensaje:
  All oK
  Luego de aproximadamente 1 segundo  vuelve al menú de Remote Selection, entonces pulsas vol+ hasta que te ponga:
  Exit
  Entonces pulsas de nuevo Set Sw y el pre amplificador se apagara, luego después de esto ya puedes utilizar el control remoto.
  Espero entiendas ahora su funcionamiento


----------



## marcosnc08

Hola para todos 

Tengo algunas dudas sobre el circuito, quisiera saber para que sirven los capacitores y las resistencias dispuestos entre las patas 16 a 29... Me fije en la datasheet, pero de todas formas no puedo entender para que sirven.

Y lo otro es el transistor Q1 que funcion cumple.

Pienso hacer el circuito pero utilizando PIC, por eso quiero entender completamente como funciona.

Muchas gracias, Marcos.


----------



## ernesto2111

una pregunta. Alguien me podra decir en q*UE* precio rindan los integrados esos??


----------



## snowdog

marcosnc08 dijo:


> Hola para todos
> 
> Tengo algunas dudas sobre el circuito, quisiera saber para que sirven los capacitores y las resistencias dispuestos entre las patas 16 a 29... Me fije en la datasheet, pero de todas formas no puedo entender para que sirven.
> 
> Y lo otro es el transistor Q1 que funcion cumple.
> 
> Pienso hacer el circuito pero utilizando PIC, por eso quiero entender completamente como funciona.
> 
> Muchas gracias, Marcos.



Los capas y las r´s son para los filtros del control de tonos, salvo C19 y C20 que son para acoplamiento de señal del pre al filtro. Compará el diagrama del datasheet (página 4/16) con cualquier pre que tenga control de tonos y vas a ver que son similares.

Q1 es un buffer que controla la intensidad del backlit del display, ya que el micro no puede manejar directamente la corriente que éste consume. 

Salu2,

snowdog.


----------



## DJ T3

Hola gente.
Gracias por el aporte.

Les comento que recordando mi base de datos de DATASHEET's, jejeje, recuerdo un integrado capaz de proveer cuatro salidas (frontal D-I, y trasera D-I), a partir de una entrada estereo.
La idea sería enriquecer un poco el proyecto con cuatro salidas en vez de dos.

Los integrados que tengo(el datasheet, no?) son;
*TDA7318*
_Entradas; 4 estéreos.
Ganancia; por cada entrada.
Tono; Graves y Agudos.
Salidas; 4 (delantero/trasero), con control "Fader" y balance, con volumen y "Mute" independiente por canal.
Programable; desde I2C.
Encapsulado; DIP28 (28 patitas)._

*TEA6320*
_Entradas; 4 estéreos, más 1 mono.
Tono; Graves y Agudos.
Salidas; 4 (delantero/trasero) con control "Fader" y balance, con varias formas de mute (Externa e interna).
Control extra; Loudness.
Programable; desde I2C.
Encapsulado; SDIP32 (32 patitas)._

Es una sugerencia.

PD: Respondo para que no decaiga el post... [^_^]


----------



## Gerson strauss

Que buen proyecto el preamplificador digital, lamentablemente para mi no trabajo con el microcontrolador descrito en el articulo, solo e programado los de Microchip y viendo en youtube se encuentran varios diseños de estos preamplificadores, existe uno con el tda7449 que me gusto y esta en esta pagina 
http://www.sharatronica.com/preamplificador_digital.html pero el codigo al parecer no es gratuito y me pregunto si alguien lo tendra y lo quiera compartir? o de otro parecido pero que sea con los pic de Microchip.

Gracias.


----------



## RORO

hola 
por esa cosas de la vida ,algien tendra un circuito para armar un control de volumen manejado por rf 

muchas gracias


----------



## leiboleo

hola
¿Sirve si en vez del microcontrolador que parece se usa el AtMega5815? ¿Alguien sabe cómo grabar la programación en el mismo (el circuito eléctrico del grabador por ejemplo)?
gracias


----------



## toketo

Que tal yaelmicro, excelente proyecto, y estoy muy interesado en el, pero la verdad que recien empiezo con la electronica y hay cosas que todavia cuesta, te comento que hice un home theatre casero, pero muy rudimetario, lo es el amplificador, el unico que tiene filtro es el Subwoofer, despues el resto de los satelitales esta directo del ampli, mi pregunta es, hay manera de adaptar tu pre a un 5.1??? al igual que sus funciones? Gracias.


----------



## nicolas

Hola queria hacerles una consulta... es media tonta pero bueno... con que programador puedo quemar este microcontrolador...??


----------



## TyM

Hola Nicolás, tienes varias opciones, la mas sencilla es la de MCS Electronics que la usas directamente con Bascom.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## yoelmicro

Disculpen por no responder anteriormente a inquietudes del tema, me he mudado de país y todavía no me adapto. Bueno, en la medida de mi tiempo participare más en los foros pues estoy empleando mucho en el desarrollo de proyectos que tenia atrasado por no disponer de este.

  Toketo, este pre amplificador solo posee 2 salidas y un 5.1 posee 5Salidas + Subwoofer, de estas 5 salidas hay 2Front, 2Rear, 1Center y por último el subwoofer, pienso que si diseñamos un simple sumador y filtro tenemos resuelto el subwoofer, también el center si tomamos la señal directamente desde el sumador antes de entrar al filtro paso bajo, en cambio para poder controlar los Rear y Front es más complicado pues el pre-amplificador como dije anteriormente posee solo 2 salidas controladas, si cambiamos el TDA por otro que posea 4 salidas como el propuesto por DJ T3 entonces ya está arreglado, esta solución implica reprogramar el uC pero solo algunas rutinas. Una solución inmediata seria utilizar dos cuádruple operacional como el LM324, uno un su totalidad como buffer y limitador empleado para los canales de Front, Rear y el siguiente  como 2 sumadores y los restantes como filtro paso bajo cortado a 120Hz. Esta solución solo simula el 5.1, pues no puedes controlar los canales Front y Rear independientemente, pero de lobo un pelo, es algo. 

  Nicolas, con respecto a como programar el uC el circuito que te brindo TyM es el que utilizo de siempre pues es para programar en ISP, por cierto gracias TyM por tu post.


----------



## DJ-AS

Muy interesante! Excelente trabajo, la verdad, dan ganas de estudiarlo al tema para ver de implementarlo, pero yo estoy como otros usuarios, me interesaría algo para mi 5.1.
Saludos y espero siga avanzando y mejorando el proyecto.


----------



## fastuco23

Hola amigos
lo primero saludar a todos los de este tema,
Bueno soy estudiante de electrónica y he visto este proyecto muy bueno, lo estoy montando pero tengo una duda que si es posible espero que me podáis ayudar.
El proyecto tiene un LCD de 20 x 2 y yo he conseguido  uno de 16 x2 he leído que es compatible pero cuando miro la placa y el LCD no sé en qué orden conectar las patas.
El LCD tiene 16 conectores y el preamplificador 18. ¿Podéis ayudarme a conectarlos? lo agradecería mucho ya que es lo único que me falta por montar.
  El orden de las conexiones del LCD. mirándolo con la pantalla de frente es,


14                          j1               1 15 16 
o  o  o  o  o  o  o  o  o  o  o  o  o  o  o  o   LCD 16 x 2

(C1)    0   0  0  0  0  0  0   0   0   0   0   0    0    0    0    0   0    0 placa preampli.

bueno solo daros las gracias.
Saludos Jose.


----------



## yoelmicro

Te comento que el display que utilice es el de 16x2 como el que tienes y posee 16 pines,normalmente los últimos pines del LCD no conectan pues están pre asignados a el Vcc para la retro iluminación;Deberás buscar los resistores que limitan la corriente a los leds de retro iluminación y cambiar los islotes jumper para que su ánodo coincida con el Vcc y su cátodo con los pines 15 o 16.
Los pines en el LCD se enumeran de Izquierda a derecha con la pantalla frente a ti;Si miras el impreso el LCD se dispone de izquierda a derecha también,pero los últimos pines del LCD 11 a 14 están en 7 a 10 y viceversa. 
  Están cambiados en el PCB debido a la configuración en los pines del AVR.


  Espero entiendas…Saludos.


----------



## fastuco23

gracias por contestar


creo que en el ejemplo que he puesto del LCD d esta mal es:
14-----------------------------------J1-------------------1--15---16              
0----0----0----0----0---0---0 --0----0---0---0---0---0---0---0----0  LCD de frente


(condensador C1) 0 0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  pre-ampli
 como he contado soy bastante novato es elprimer diseño y el primer LCD que toco,
ahunque estoy estudiando electronica.¿es posible que me dibujes las conexiones entre la placa y el LCD?
Perdoma las molestias.
muchas gracias 
saludos Jose [/QUOTE]


----------



## d0rad0

Lo primero gracias por el circuito, lo estoy montando para mi ampli UCD, tengo la PCB y los componentes,  pero me asaltan unas dudas:

1º aparecen unos leds, mas bien 3 pero parece en la pcb como una matriz o estan juntos, no lo entiendo muy bien, y tampoco que hacen.

2º aparece una salida para un rele, imagino que es para desconectar los altavoces nose.... yo pensaba poner un trafo independiente, llamosle de standby para alimentar este circuto y dejar la SMPS para los amplis UCD.. nose lo estoy madurando, este se alimenta bi tension con 9v y 5 v, he visto que la salida del rele si es para lo que yo pienso sale directa del micro por lo que tendre que poner un transistor de buffer y necesitar tambien los 12v

3º aparece tambien una salida power...  imagino que sera para poner en marcha el ampli.

4º el vumetro, es mono no? veo que se unen las dos entradas de r19 y r20 y van hacia AN1.

Yo si controlara ATMEL, (esque soy de microchip) veria de mejorarlo integrando un protector de altavoces, monitorizando las salidas para ver que no existe continua..... lo digo porque pedias ideas.

Bueno me contesto yo en parte.

Donde pone power activa un rele en el mismo momento en el que se enciende.

Donde pone Rele, lo activa con retardo, digamos que es el rele de los altavoces.

De los LEDS uno es el de power, los otros dos aun no se, no han encendido, lo he probado solo con la alimentación de 5 V, para probar toda la logica, ahora me falta la fuente dual, con los reles y toda la parafernalia. 

El micro... bufff me ha costado grabarlo no se porque el usbasp no lo reconocia, despues de rebuscar en contre en un cajon un antiguo Apollo III especifico para este micro por puerto paralelo, y el software para este grabador otra odisea, pero bueno ya esta...

La conexión del LCD es cierto que esta algo complicada, pero siguiendo el esquema se hace.

Gracias por todo y seguire investigando

es que es una crucial ddr4 8gb 2400mhz y nose a cuanto le podria de maxima frequencia porque por temperatura no hay problema tengo mi i3 8100 y mi gtx 1050ti a 30 grados


----------



## yoelmicro

D0rad0, tienes razón,los leds están adosados por un común.
Los extraje de una fuente de un Xbox 360 que tenía rota,estos son 3 e indican STANBY,POWER y PROGRAM.

  1-La salida de RELÉ es para la protección inicial de los parlantes y necesita búfer,tiene retardo de aproximadamente 3 seg frente al bit de power.

  2-El bit de POWER es para poner en marcha la etapa de potencia y tiene lógica normal,deberás analizar la forma de puesta en marcha de la fuente de potencia.

  3-El vúmetro está configurado en mono pues se suman las salidas de los pre-amplificadores.

  4-El circuito para programarlo que tengo realizado es el propuesto por ATMEL el STK-200 el cual es muy fácil de hacer.

  Te comento que la SMPS que utilice en mi amplificador estoy por buscarla para postearla en el foro de fuentes y esta entrega +/-9, +/-45 y 5 para el standby, realmente la fuente esta ya publicada pero le falta el circuito del STANDBY.


----------



## d0rad0

No te preocupes por mi, ya estoy montando el standby con un trafo auxiliar, de 12 V, al cual le regulare los 9 y los 5, de esa manera apago la SMPS cuando no funcione el ampli, utilizare uno de estos encapsulados en PCB, que puede estar siempre conectado. Aun no tengo muy claro que es lo que hacen los otros 2 leds, uno ya se que es el Power, pero los otros ? Una fotito de como se me esta quedando, me faltan unos condensadores que no tenia el el cajon y la fuente para funcionar 100%.

Se ve que no leí bien el mensaje, ya veo lo que son los otros dos.  Cuando se pone en standby el previo ? Ésta es la fuente que lo va a alimentar, tiene tres salidas de 12, de 9 y de 5 V, lleva ademas los 2 reles para arrancar la SMPS y el retardo de altavoces. Tengo la PCB pero quiero montarla y probarla antes de publicarlo, pero vamos es muy sencillo por lo que no dara problemas. El regulador de 9 V, he usado un 7805, pero vamos se puede poner tambien un LM317 recalculando las resistencias, lo he puesto así mas que nada porque tengo capazos de 7805 y no LM317.

Ya lo tengo terminado y lo estoy probando, le encuentro un par de  fallitos, o que no se como se hace.... Cuando entro en modo ganancia, solo me deja bajarla, no subirla no se porque ?  Al principio tenia unos problemitas con la entrada a los menus de tonos, siempre se me iba a balance, pero sorprendentemente se ha solucionado y ya funciona. Creo que la ganancia que tiene siempre es la del canal con el que lo pones en marcha. A minimo volumen se sigue escuchando el ampli, vamos que no es un mute. Es normal ? Despues cosillas menores : 

Cuando haces cambio de linea, pone fade down, pero no fade up cunado lo sube.

El vumetro al principio se queda pillado como 30 segundos bajando hasta que arranca y ya va bien.

El firmware que he usado es el de 2x16 final


----------



## Panzer2

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Que buen proyecto el preamplificador digital, lamentablemente para mi no trabajo con el microcontrolador descrito en el articulo, solo e programado los de Microchip y viendo en youtube se encuentran varios diseños de estos preamplificadores, existe uno con el tda7449 que me gusto y esta en esta pagina
> http://www.sharatronica.com/preamplificador_digital.html pero el codigo al parecer no es gratuito y me pregunto si alguien lo tendra y lo quiera compartir? o de otro parecido pero que sea con los pic de Microchip.
> 
> Gracias.



Gerson, el archivo.HEX está al final del artículo y la clave para descomprimirlo es: 54l02 (cinco, cuatro, L minúscula, cero, dos)
Saludos


----------



## Gerson strauss

Panzer2 dijo:


> Gerson, el archivo.HEX está al final del artículo y la clave para descomprimirlo es: 54l02 (cinco, cuatro, L minúscula, cero, dos)
> Saludos



Gracias Panzer2, ya lo descargué ...luego lo pruebo a ver que tal funciona 

Lo simulé en Proteus y solo tiene la función de volumen, los controles de bajos y altos estan des-habilitados y me sale que es un demo.


----------



## andresrey

buenas 


amigo te cuento que estoy interesado el fabricar este proyecto tengo un amplificador 2.1 
2 potencias con tda2050 y el subwoofer con nmos350 que por cierto funciona de lujo tiene buen sonido, y por ultimo tengo una duda es a contro remoto todas las funciones incluyendo power gracias


----------



## DAXMO

Felicitaciones por el proyecto, mas que interesante, dan ganas de hacerlo.
Donde hablan del seteo de las ganancias de entradas, es posible setear la ganancia para la entrada de phono, es decir es posible entrar el tocadisco como si fuera RIIA. O si no se puede poner un pre antes de esa entrada en el mismo equipo.

Saludos


----------



## Gerson strauss

Por fin encontre algo funcional con el TDA7449. Se trata de un proyecto de la revista Elektor, en donde se describe un amplificador muy pequeño, el cual utiliza como preamplificador al TDA7449.







Les dejo el articulo con el firmware, por si ya no esta en el foro. 

Saludos


----------



## TyM

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Por fin encontre algo funcional con el TDA7449. Se trata de un proyecto de la revista Elektor, en donde se describe un amplificador muy pequeño, el cual utiliza como preamplificador al TDA7449.
> 
> http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z399/win7912/TDA7449.png
> 
> Les dejo el articulo con el firmware, por si ya no esta en el foro.
> 
> Saludos




Si no dices la clave de protección malamente se podrá descomprimir el archivo.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## Fogonazo

TyM dijo:


> Si no dices la clave de protección malamente se podrá descomprimir el archivo.
> 
> Saludos para tod@s.



La clave figura en el propio archivo .RAR


----------



## TyM

Fogonazo dijo:


> La clave figura en el propio archivo .RAR



Tienes razón *Fogonazo*, mi winrar no lo suelo tener a pantalla completa y no vi la contraseña.

> *P E R D O N* <

Saludos para todos.


----------



## SERGIOD

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Por fin encontre algo funcional con el TDA7449. Se trata de un proyecto de la revista Elektor, en donde se describe un amplificador muy pequeño, el cual utiliza como preamplificador al TDA7449.
> 
> http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z399/win7912/TDA7449.png
> 
> Les dejo el articulo con el firmware, por si ya no esta en el foro.
> 
> Saludos



Sin clave


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenas noches quisiera pedir ayuda a los usuarios que posean el archivo ya recompilado para quemarlo en el atmega
se que es abusivo pedirlo de esa forma pero es que baje el programa para ver si podia hacerlo yo mismo pero la verdad no pude hacerlo por la configuracion de los fuses del chip entre otras cosas que no entendi
poseo 4 atmega 8515 16pu (mejor tener de mas ya que no son comerciales) y lo pienso armar con un display de 2*16 
espero la colaboracion de todos los que me puedan sacar de ese lio ya que me faltan solo 2 condensadores y lo mas sencillo (sarcasmo) poner a andar el controlador
de antemano gracias a todos por su paciencia y toda la info que puedan aportar sera de mucha ayuda


----------



## chepao

crees que se le pueda apadtar una cdroom controlada por pic? y que ademas tambien funciona a control remoto. 
yo tengo el diagrama y las programa del pic, pero no tengo el pcb, pues no se como se configura el control, pero me estan dano unas ganas de armar los dos proyectos que ni te cuento.


----------



## SERGIOD

yoelmicro dijo:


> Bueno disculpen la demora, pero es que no dispongo de mucho tiempo.
> Aquí les dejo el fuente en BASIC para que lo puedan modificar a su antojo y tomen ideas de lo realizado, también he cambiado el tiempo de sampling a 64mS pues trabaja mejor el vúmetro; Al menos a la vista es una realidad pues el firmware anterior publicado hacia sampling a 128mS y para las altas frecuencias no eran apreciables por el vúmetro.
> Disculpen por no poner comentarios, es cuestión de tiempo; Pero si en algo les puedo ayudar me hacen saber.
> Gracias a todos por pedir que se destaque.



una consula por que hay dos hexa-decimales cual es la diferencia


----------



## mogolloelectro

si es del archivo final firmware es por que uno es para display 2*16 y el otro 2*20  t si es en el archivo fuente yo solo veo uno
me gustaria saber si alguien mas ha probado o que programa le quemaron a su microcontrolador que yo no se mucho de programacion pero solo me falta quemar el programa en el chip para hacer funcionar el pre
de antemano gracias


----------



## SERGIOD

Gracias por la respuesta entonces es por los display


----------



## el_patriarca

alguien sabe donde encuentro información para poder conectar a este preamplificador un micrófono balanceado?


----------



## crimson

Hola el_patriarca, el preamplificador digital parece ser sólo de señales de línea.

Para agregar micrófonos balanceados habría que armar un pre aparte, solamente la sección preamplificadora, tipo éste:

y entrarlo por la entrada normal de línea. El proyecto completo está acá:

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes1/nota24.htm

Saludos C


----------



## el_patriarca

muchas gracias crimson por tu respuesta y disculpa que te haga otra pregunta: la salida de ese preamplificador para micrófonos balanceados la tengo que hacer llegar a ambas entradas del preamplificador digital, cierto? o sea, a cualquiera de las cuatro entradas del tda7439, a ambas L y R.


----------



## crimson

Sí el_patriarca, L y R, porque es un micrófono monofónico, unís las dos y listo.
Saludos C


----------



## maxee

Bueno la verdad que es sin duda el mejor pre que vi hasta el momento, muy completo y se adapta perfectamente a lo que estoy buscando. Gracias por compartirlo Yoelmicro.

Por otro lado, nunca programe un PIC, por lo que estoy un poco desenganchado del tema, aun así me parece un muy buen proyecto para animarme a hacerlo. Necesito solo que me orienten en lo posible sobre que programador de pic usar y que Soft para controlarlo. Ya que estuve buscando en la red estos datos pero no encontré mucho sobre el AT90S8515. Una vez tenga eso seguro encontrare como usarlo y poder meter el programa en el PIC. Graciasss perdon ya encintre en la pagina 2 la respuesta  no recordaba que mencionara un quemador de pic cuando lei todo el tema por primera vez


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenos dias maxee no se si te distes cuenta pero el microcontrolador no es de la familia de los pic (microchip) si no de la familia de los atmel (at90s8515) o (atmega8515) pero con eso no quiero decir que sea diferente el tema de el software ni de la programacion pero las herramientas para quemarlo son algo diferentes 
yo tampoco estoy muy dentro en el tema de programacion de microcontroladores pero tampoco se si tu intencion es pasar el programa a un pic (hay un comentario en este post donde muestran otro pre con menos entradas y eq que si lo maneja un pic
aca te dejo el pdf del microcontrolador
http://www.atmel.com/Images/doc2512.pdf este es el pdf del atmega8515 (la version nueva del chip) pero basicamente son iguales


----------



## maxee

Hola gracias.. si.. ahí se ve mis pocos conocimientos sobre microcontroladores, tenia entendido que pic/microcontrolador era lo mismo, pero ya veo que no, los pic´s son microcontroladores de la firma Microchip y solo de Microchip.
Gracias por aclarármelo.
Ya estoy en marcha para hacer el programador STK-200 que es el que uso Yoelmicro y ya tengo todo lo necesario para arrancar el proyecto.
Me queda una duda. El STK-200 tiene un cable paralelo de 6 hilos, para conectar el micro al programador, pero me queda la duda como se conectan estos 6 hilos en el uC?
Sera que va en el conector J1 del mismo PRE ? éste no se para que es


----------



## TyM

Hola *maxee*,  si, el J1 (ISP) es para la programación del micro, ten cuidado que coincidan la denominación de los pines del STK-200 con los del J1.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## Arsenic

Por si les interesa, estoy haciendo los pcb's del siguiente proyecto: 
http://www.neoteo.com/microcontroladores-preamplificador-de-audio-15991

Primero lo pruebo en un proto, ya tengo los componentes y el source.


----------



## Gerson strauss

Arsenic dijo:


> Por si les interesa, estoy haciendo los pcb's del siguiente proyecto:
> http://www.neoteo.com/microcontroladores-preamplificador-de-audio-15991
> 
> Primero lo pruebo en un proto, ya tengo los componentes y el source.



Podrias pasarme el source de este proyecto?. Gracias.


----------



## Arsenic

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Podrias pasarme el source de este proyecto?. Gracias.



Honestamente no se me ha sido otorgado... pero te digo que funciona muy bien!!! 

En la web de Sharatrónica explica como podes programar vos mismo el PIC, si te interesa... a lo mejor podes variar ciertas características y adaptarlo a tus gustos/necesidades. Creo que MPlab funciona perfecto con assembler incluso hasta en GNU/Linux.


----------



## el_patriarca

Arsenic dijo:


> Por si les interesa, estoy haciendo los pcb's del siguiente proyecto:
> http://www.neoteo.com/microcontroladores-preamplificador-de-audio-15991
> 
> Primero lo pruebo en un proto, ya tengo los componentes y el source.





bueno, me decidí a hacer un proyecto basado en el que hace referencia tu link, pero me topé con el mismo problema que se indica: solo se puede usar un tda7449 por microcontrolador, al poseer éste último una dirección única para el protocolo i2c. mi idea es hacer una consola usando varios tda7449, pero hasta ahora no se como hacer para poder direccionar uno en específico.

alguien tienen una idea de cómo superar esta dificultad? yo pensé en usar un microcontrolador por canal, y tener un "maestro" que direccione a cada uno también por i2c. y así cada microcontrolador se comunica con su tda7449.

alguien tiene alguna otra idea?


----------



## proteus7

el_patriarca dijo:


> bueno, me decidí a hacer un proyecto basado en el que hace referencia tu link, pero me topé con el mismo problema que se indica: solo se puede usar un tda7449 por microcontrolador, al poseer éste último una dirección única para el protocolo i2c. mi idea es hacer una consola usando varios tda7449, pero hasta ahora no se como hacer para poder direccionar uno en específico.
> 
> alguien tienen una idea de cómo superar esta dificultad? yo pensé en usar un microcontrolador por canal, y tener un "maestro" que direccione a cada uno también por i2c. y así cada microcontrolador se comunica con su tda7449.
> 
> alguien tiene alguna otra idea?



pues usa un multiplexor cd4016,compuerta AND,cd4051 cd4052 cd4053 para que selecciones a que tda le vas a mandar la señal de reloj o ambas señales de cada uno de los tda, de este modo  con el microcontrolador y el multiplexor ,tu decides a que tda le envias la señal  de CLOCK y DATA  o solo CLOCK.


----------



## el_patriarca

alguien puede aclararme una duda? hay algo que no entiendo respecto a los voltajes con que se maneja el 7439 mediante i2c, perdón si soy un tonto por preguntar... y perdón por reflotar el tema después de más de 6 meses.


estoy tratando de disenar un circuito similar al que se propone en este hilo, pero usando un pic16f877a. según tengo entendido, el i2c necesita de dos resistencias de pull up, una para cada línea. bien, en mi diseño coloco las resistencias a Vcc=5V, que es el voltaje de alimentación del PIC. pero en la documentación del tda7439 encuentro que éste integrado se maneja con Vdd=9V. por lo tanto mi duda es: a dónde debo conectar las resistencias pull up de las líneas del i2c? a +5V del PIC16f877a, o a +9V del TDA7439?

gracias de antemano a quien pueda ayudarme.


----------



## d0rad0

Sin entrar a mirar el datasheet, si son pullup, quiere decir que el TDA en la linea I2C trabaja a colector abierto, vamos que solo pone a masa o a circuito abierto, entonces puedes ponerlas "en teoria" donde quieras dependiendo de la tensión de trabajo del bus I2c con la que quieras trabajar.

En este caso en particular y dado que lo quieres comunicar con un pic y este trabaja a 5 V, pues ya sabes el pullup a 5 voltios de manera que el 1 digital del I2c sean estos ultimos a traves de la resistencia pullup.


----------



## el_patriarca

gracias por tu respuesta, dorado. veo que en el pdf del diseño de este hilo, ha conectado las resistencias directamente a las salidas del atmega y no como pull ups.


----------



## el_patriarca

bueno, para los que se hayan dado a la tarea de tratar de manejar más de un tda7439 con un PIC (como yo) y se hayan topado con el problema de que la dirección i2c del tda es única y no modificable, encontré la solución. y es que el PIC puede manejar más de un canal i2c por sw.

dejo links a las páginas donde explican muy bien como se debe programar. es en ccs.


https://www.ccsinfo.com/content.php?page=compiler-features

http://www.ccsinfo.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=52041


----------



## papirrin

> a dónde debo conectar las resistencias pull up de las líneas del i2c? a +5V del PIC16f877a, o a +9V del TDA7439?



ya te contestaron de manera, segun yo correcta, se puede tomar de ambas fuentes, pero seria mejor de la de 5v.

la resistencia pullup en este caso es para evitar fallos de comunicacion, es muy recomendable ponerlas.


----------



## jerry101

Arsenic dijo:


> Por si les interesa, estoy haciendo los pcb's del siguiente proyecto:
> http://www.neoteo.com/microcontroladores-preamplificador-de-audio-15991
> 
> Primero lo pruebo en un proto, ya tengo los componentes y el source.



No encuentro los diagramas ni el hex del proyecto. ¿Podrías subirlos?


----------



## Gerson strauss

jerry101 dijo:


> No encuentro los diagramas ni el hex del proyecto. ¿Podrías subirlos?



El autor nunca publico el hex, asi que no creo que se encuentren fácilmente.


----------



## plarenas

yoelmicro dijo:


> Bueno disculpen la demora, pero es que no dispongo de mucho tiempo.
> Aquí les dejo el fuente en BASIC para que lo puedan modificar a su antojo y tomen ideas de lo realizado, también he cambiado el tiempo de sampling a 64mS pues trabaja mejor el vúmetro; Al menos a la vista es una realidad pues el firmware anterior publicado hacia sampling a 128mS y para las altas frecuencias no eran apreciables por el vúmetro.
> Disculpen por no poner comentarios, es cuestión de tiempo; Pero si en algo les puedo ayudar me hacen saber.
> Gracias a todos por pedir que se destaque.



excelente en cuanto tenga un tiempo lo voy a hacer


----------

